# Nokia N82 , please tell me??



## phanisrinivas (Oct 27, 2008)

I want to know *review about N82, and the price at india ..!!!!!*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are the links for the REVIEWS:

1.) *www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n82-review-195.php
2.) *thenokiablog.com/2007/11/24/nokia-n82-review-part-i-the-physical/
3.) *www.trustedreviews.com/mobile-phones/review/2008/01/27/Nokia-N82/p1
4.) *asia.cnet.com/reviews/mobilephones/0,39051200,42250712p,00.htm
5.) *nseries-mobile.blogspot.com/2007/11/nseries-mobile-nokia-n82-review.html



and here are the links for the prices (from India):

1.) *www.shopmania.in/shopping~search-n82.html
2.) *www.gadgetsguru.in/nokia-n82-price-specification-buy-india-4682.aspx
---------------

Hope this helps..


----------



## girish.g (Oct 27, 2008)

n82 is now available for 19k. it is great. im using it for around 3 months now


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 27, 2008)

phanisrinivas said:


> I want to know *review about N82, and the price at india ..!!!!!*


 
IF u r too eager 2 know & buy this fone...then read this thread...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99708


----------



## sam1972 (Dec 6, 2008)

nokia n82 is one of the best smartphone, i hhave been using it for last 8 months, for a change i bought nokia n85 but had to revert back to n82 within 2 days
This is my personal experience. I bought this mobile n85 for Rs 24000 but had to sell it after 3 days at 19000. No return policy at my place.
1. Loose slider,loose numeric keypad (believe me u can take it out just by putting your nail under its lower end), it is made of very thin cheap plastic. Battery cover is also loose with play.
2. Camera is worse than my earlier n82,lack of xenon flash,poor camera butten,fails to lock focus even on repeated pressing. Poor feel of camera button.
3. OLED screen very poor performance in direct sunlight.
4. USB charger- more wear and tear at single point. The 2mm charger is most durable.
5. Fm transmitter poor signal only a gimmick.
6. Slow fp2 interface,poor graphics(no 3d accelerator)just compare the photo gallery with n82 (n82 has a graphic accelerator and dual processor)
I had to revert back to my old faithful n82 which i think is still the best nokia smartphone.


----------



## Akshay (Dec 12, 2008)

Go 4 N82. Its better then the other ones in this price range


----------



## denharsh (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm using Nokia N82 and with the price tag it has, it worth a buy. The mobile is feature pact, but the only thing which I don't like about it is its keypad which could be much better.ELse if you are feature freak like me you will Love this mobile.


----------



## supercow (Dec 22, 2008)

Very smart phone.But I don't like the silver color.Black very nice.Silver colour looks like cheap model.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2008)

supercow said:


> Very smart phone.But I don't like the silver color.Black very nice.Silver colour looks like cheap model.


Agreed.

N82 is the best all-round phone available @ 18K and has everything which you need.


----------

